# 3M Colorquartz images?



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures of 3M created Colorquartz Crystals in there aquarium?

I was thinking about buying a bag and would like to see what it looks like in the aquarium.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Here it is in my tank.










Make sure to get the T-grade. The S-grade is way too small.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The S is that small? Too bad, because the tan color looks like it might look nice. I'd say you could mix it with something (another color perhaps), but then it might look like the sand in those ash trays they used to have at the mall.


----------



## hcdcharts (Feb 27, 2008)

Aaron, I live in MD as well. If I could ask where did you get the Colorquartz?

Thanks


----------

